# [RISOLTO]Skype Segmentation Fault

## sourcez

Ho installato l'ultima versione stabile di skype su portage la 1.0.0.20.Lanciato il server sonoro esound ottengo questo:

```
$esddsp skype

Running esd found

Starting esd wrapped skype

==========================================

/usr/bin/skype: line 50: 19376 Segmentation fault      ${skypecmd} ${progopts} >>${logfile} 2>>${logfile}

```

----------

## Obstacle1

Prova a fare unemerge skype e rifare l'emerge probabilmente qualche binario sarà corrotto!!!!

----------

## federico

Colgo l'occasione per notificare che il mio account skipe e' "sideralis" , se qualcuno ha piacere ad aggiungermi alla sua lista, io ogni tanto ci sono.

Federico

----------

## CarloJekko

Prova così :

invece di eseguire skype digita sulla shell 

```
/opt/skype/skype.bin
```

credo che così funzioni...

P.S. io sono gentuser

----------

## sourcez

Ho riemergiato e riprovato:

```
$ /opt/skype/skype.bin

/opt/skype/skype.bin: Symbol `_ZTV6QFrame' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking

Segmentation fault

```

----------

## btbbass

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> Ho riemergiato e riprovato:
> 
> ```
> $ /opt/skype/skype.bin
> 
> ...

 

non è che per caso hai fra le useflag nptl e nptlonly?

A me hanno dato problemi con skype (almeno credo che il problema siano loro...)

Vai sul sito ufficiale e scarica la versione come binario statico, dovrebbe andare (è in inglese...)

----------

## sourcez

Perfetto, ha funzionato!

Infatti ho la flag nptl attivata.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *btbbass wrote:*   

>  *sourcez wrote:*   Ho riemergiato e riprovato:
> 
> ```
> $ /opt/skype/skype.bin
> 
> ...

 

La soluzione, come postato, e' esatta...

Ma il problema, a mio avviso, deriva dal fatto che anche senza la use-flag "static", skype non viene compilato da sorgente, bensì scaricato con librerie shared...Siccome penso l'abbiano compilato con le QT 3.2, ormai vecchie, il prog segfaulta perche' la maggior parte di noi usa le 3.3...

La sostanza non cambia...Era tanto per farlo sapere ai curiosi!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sourcez

Si è la spiagazione più logica, infatti aggiungendo la USE static a skype, portage non fa altro che installare la versione statica di skype linkata alle QT 3.2.

----------

## SilverXXX

ottimo, così se mi capita un problema appena mi metto a reinstallare so cosa potrei incontrare  :Very Happy:  . Cmq approfitto per chiedere una cosa: non c'è un "thread ufficiale" skype? Non potremmo farlo?

----------

## gutter

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Cmq approfitto per chiedere una cosa: non c'è un "thread ufficiale" skype? Non potremmo farlo?

 

L'idea non mi sembra male  :Wink: 

----------

## pistodj

Io tanto per cambiare anche in skype sono pistodj ...

----------

## gutter

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Io tanto per cambiare anche in skype sono pistodj ...

 

Postalo nell'altro thread  :Wink: 

----------

